# Erfahrungen 60PS Außenborder mit Pinne



## warrior (5. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
Da ich gerne mehr Platz im Innenraum meines Alubootes (5m) hätte, soll der Steuerstand weichen und ein 60PS Motor mit Pinnensteuerung drauf.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit einer Pinnensteuerung gemacht?

Bzw. Welche Vorteile und Nachteile hat die jeweilige Steuerung.

Danke


----------



## Dieter02 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen 60PS Außenborder mit Pinne*

Ich habe ein kleines Schlauchboot mit 15Ps und Pinne, noch dazu etwas größeres mit Ab und 65 PS.
Ich finde mit Lenkrad angenehmen zu fahren.
Wenn du deinen Motor umbauen möchtest, besorgst du dir eventuell erstmal die Umbauteile und probierst erstmal mit Pinne zu fahren.
Zu den Vorteilen:
Wenig Platz
Zu den Nachteilen:
Beim lenken Volleinschlag möglich und somit erhöhte Kippgefahr


----------



## angel-daddy (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen 60PS Außenborder mit Pinne*

Wir haben einen Evinrude 40 ps mit Pinne, das funzt super. Schau mal bei Evinrude, die bauen glaube ich sogar bisc60 ps mit Pinne. Wir haben mitvtrollingmodus gekauft, das klappt auch wunderbar.  Ruf mal bei watersport snellens an, der hat uns sehr gut beraten und auch alles montiert. Das ist in der Nähe von Roermond.

Vg Martin


----------



## warrior (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen 60PS Außenborder mit Pinne*

Moin,
 @Angel-Daddy.
 das hört sich schon mal gut an.

 Fast alle Hersteller bieten die 60PS Motoren jetzt mit einer Pinnensteuerung an. Oder man kann sie als Zubehör kaufen.

 In USA werden sogar Motoren mit 150PS mit Pinne gefahren.

 Aber ich hätte gerne gewusst, ob es mit dem Lenkungseinschlagen Probleme gibt. 

 Gruß


----------



## angel-daddy (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen 60PS Außenborder mit Pinne*

Moin, nein. Bisher kann ich das nur loben. Im Gegenteil, die Lenkung ist super direkt. Von wo kommst du, gerne auch per PN.

VG Martin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen 60PS Außenborder mit Pinne*

so lange du keine wellen hast ist pinne gut, aber wenns schnell gehen muß dann kanns mit pinne gefährlich werden denn du wirst bei ner kurve aus deinem boot geschleudert ,da du nichts zum festhalten hast....ich würde es nicht machen mir haben 30 gereicht um fast aus dem boot zu fliegen.....:q:q:q


----------



## angel-daddy (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen 60PS Außenborder mit Pinne*

Naja, ich halte mich bei Wellen an der Reling fest, nicht nur an der Pinne )
Wie gesagt, bisher Null Probleme......allerdings wird der 60 PS Motor deutlich mehr Power haben.....

VG Martin


----------



## Matthias K. (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen 60PS Außenborder mit Pinne*

schau mal da:
https://youtu.be/fnnMu82YZ-k
... 200 PS 

oder hier:
https://youtu.be/CKgYyJ3leT4
... 250 PS


----------



## H.J.R. (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen 60PS Außenborder mit Pinne*

HI
Sieht gut aus mit 200-250ps aber nur wie im Video auf nem großen amerikanischem See bei wenig Wind u Wellen. Fahr so mal auf dem Rhein|kopfkrat.
Gruß HJR


----------



## Nautik (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen 60PS Außenborder mit Pinne*

Mir fehlen die Worte ! 

Manche Leute kommen auf Ideen , 
wer es kann kein Problem , 
aber warum willst Du auf den Luxus 
der Radsteuerung verzichten ?#q

Jetzt sag nicht aus Platzgründen, wie wäre es dann mit 
einem größerem Boot ?
Spätenstens wenn Du im Seegang fährst ist es vorbei 
mit Pinnensteuerung oder hast Du schon mal ein Polizeiboot
in der Ostsee bei Welle mit Pinnensteuerung gesehen ?
Die haben auch nur 40Ps und Steuerstand . 
Aber viel Erfolg beim Umbau und dem späteren ärgern 
über den Verlust des Luxus .

Ps: bau doch die Servolenkung im Auto aus, 
     ist auch viel direkter |supergri


----------



## warrior (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen 60PS Außenborder mit Pinne*

Moin,
 ich fahre auf dem Rhein und Main, somit habe ich keinen direkten Seegang. Wellen der Binnenschiffe gibt es natürlich. Hatte damit allerdings noch keine Probleme, mit Pinnensteuerung.
 Bisher kam ich auch noch nicht in die Situation, dass ich bei einer engen Kurvenfahrt aus dem Boot geschleudert wurde.

 Ich bin 15 Jahre mit Steuerstand (40PS) gefahren, und 10 Jahre mit Pinne (20PS).

 Das bisschen Komfort des Steuerstandes während des Fahrens, machte der ausreichende Platz für zwei Personen, ohne Steuerstand, wieder wett. Da ich auch nicht länger als eine halbe Stunde bis zu meinen Angelplätzen fahren muss, war es somit -ohne- sogar besser.

 Eigentlich wollte ich nur ein paar Vorteile und Nachteile aufgelistet bekommen. 
 Mein 5m Boot ist für meine Zwecke ausreichend ist, und sich nicht jeder kann sich mal einfach so ein größeres Boot kaufen kann.

 Danke


----------



## Heilbutt (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen 60PS Außenborder mit Pinne*



Nautik schrieb:


> Mir fehlen die Worte !
> 
> Manche Leute kommen auf Ideen ,
> wer es kann kein Problem ,
> ...



@Warrior:
mach dir nichts draus, solche "Belehrer" gibt´s immer mal...#d

Zum Thema:
In deiner Situation sind 60 PS mit den Boot dann aber auch durchaus "sportlich". Da dürften mir persönlich 25 oder 30 PS mit Pinne dann reichen...
Dann hast du noch mehr Platz bzw. Zuladung.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## -Lukas- (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen 60PS Außenborder mit Pinne*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> @Warrior:
> mach dir nichts draus, solche "Belehrer" gibt´s immer mal...#d
> 
> Zum Thema:
> ...



Da würde ich deutlich von abraten. Die 30-40 kg Unterschied haben aufgrund der Position hinter dem Heck zwar deutlichen Einfluss auf die Wasserlage, würde aber in dieser Bootsgröße immer die maximale Motorisierung verbauen. Anschaffungskosten sind dann natürlich höher, beim Verbrauch merkt man aber je nach Fahrweise kaum einen Unterschied.Vor allem hat man dafür aber die deutlich besseren Fahrleistungen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen 60PS Außenborder mit Pinne*

betreibe den bootssport schon 40 jahre und in jungen jahren auch mal leichtsinnig aber mit bedacht.....meine sicherheit würde vorgehen, obwohl ich auch gerne schnell fahre, aber nicht mit pinne soviel ist mein leben wert...aber jedem das seine....


----------



## whaler (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen 60PS Außenborder mit Pinne*

Hab auch 60 PS mit Pinne und Handstart. Kein Problem. 
Das ist im warmen Salzwasser rund um die Welt Standart.


----------



## Angelbube (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen 60PS Außenborder mit Pinne*

Ich fahre eine Crescent 465 Trader mit einem 30er Honda. Diese Kombi fahre ich auch mit Pinne, weil ich - wie einer meiner Vorredner auch, auf das Mehr an Platz im Boot nicht verzichten will. Meines Erachtens ist das Fahren mit "nur" 30 PS und Pinne kein Problem. Wenn der gesunde Menschenverstand mitfährt, ist es absolut sicher und macht mir persönlich auch mehr spaß.


----------



## maxum (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen 60PS Außenborder mit Pinne*

Hallo, 

fahre 40 ps Yamaha mit Pinne eben wegen dem Platz und  es ist auch 

weniger drann was man pflegen,kontrollieren muss. Den Lenkwiederstand 

kann man ja einstellen. Fährste langsam dann ganz weich , offen, fährste schnell dann eben

zu oder eben hart und da kann garnix verreißen, ich könnte bei vollgas

nach vorne gehen zu meiner Frau und ne Tasse Kaffee trinken.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen 60PS Außenborder mit Pinne*



maxum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fahre 40 ps Yamaha mit Pinne eben wegen dem Platz und  es ist auch
> 
> ...


dat möchte ich bei ner windstärke 4 auf der ostsee sehen und genießen.....#d


----------



## maxum (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen 60PS Außenborder mit Pinne*

Hallo, 

denke das war jetzt nen Spaß , glaube normal denkende agieren, reagieren 

den Umständen entsprechend richtig, wenn nicht liest man darüber in

Tagespresse, Fachzeitungen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen 60PS Außenborder mit Pinne*



maxum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> denke das war jetzt nen Spaß , glaube normal denkende agieren, reagieren
> 
> ...


#6genau


----------

